# Unplugging Egr



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this. All the Dodge forums have endless threads where just about everyone has done it and are enjoying a 2-4 mpg improvement. I unplugged mine This guy I know unplugged his







a few days ago and so far has noticed a 1 mpg gain on the lie-o-meter. It also seems to be a little more throttle sensitive, and louder exhaust braking, not a bad thing. I'm just wondering if anyone can think of any problems down the road by doing this, especially while towing.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So are we talking about a total disconnect? (I mean hypothetically of course....







)

Check your actual fuel mileage. I'm not sure if that will affect the calibration of the lie-o-meter.....

Just like in Gas engines, diesels never used to have EGR, but have added it for emissions. Disconnecting can cause some rough engine running at times with a gas engine, but I'm not sure how much it will affect a diesel. I acutally am suprised it boosts fuel economy in a diesel, but whatever works....

Oh, just thought... I'm not sure what it does to the DPF. I wonder if it will clog more readily???


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I did it to my Ford. I mean I know a guy who did it to his Ford









They recommended the same thing for the 6.0 Ford. Easy way to bypass it, you just have to make sure the truck is turned off when you unplug it, because it defaults to close when off. If you do it when it is running it will stay in the open position. My Chevy I actually "blocked" it off with an "egr blocker plate". Not as easy on Ford or Dodge. Anyway, I did have any adverse affects for the next 20k miles I owned the truck. So long term I don't know, but I read prety much the same stuff you did. No recirculating and in Ford's case, clogging the egr cooler. Some else will have a more technical answer.

Good Luck and the benefits of modding have started already, well "for that other guy".

Jim


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I wonder if it will clog more readily???


Thats one of the thing I was wondering about since there is no "re-burn" of the exhaust gas. 
What I'm referring to is just unplugging the egr not disconnecting it all together.

Brad


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> I did it to my Ford. I mean I know a guy who did it to his Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've read about the dodges you need a recent flash so the butterfly valve will default to the open position, some of the older flashes caused it to default to closed. I figure if the trucks starts to act up I'll just plug it in and get it an updated flash next time I take it in.

Brad


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I tried it with mine for awhile and the mileage was better and it ran better most of the time. I did have a couple of times when I came to a stop and the engine stumbled/surged a bit. It didn't quit and when I accelerated it ran fine. I plugged it back in and the next time I take it in I'll have it updated to the latest software version.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The guys in my company that have done it do a total removal. They totally remove the egr, cooler, etc. They buy a kit that goes in the dpf after its been hogged out, that makes it smooth thru the dpf. From the outside one would never know. They then buy a sensor fooler kit and then use an edge to control it all. Some guys run turbo boost foolers too.

Alot of the guys then do cold air kits and some have even replaced there turbos.

I know one guy well from New York and his truck makes 400hp at the rear wheels and around 800 torque. Had it dyno'd. Gets 21-22mpg empty and 13-14 loaded. He just rebuilt his dodge auto 6 speed. It had 375k on it when the torque converter granaded.. Cost him 4000 for that. I have riden in that truck. Fastest 2 wheel drive dually Ive ever riden in. He is a retired steel worker. He used to erect skyscrapers all over the world. Has plenty of money to play around with. Just hauls rvs for fun. lol I think he works harder then me though.

His 6.7 is coming up on 400k and that engine just sounds awesome. He done his when it was new. Back then he said it was like 3500 for all the stuff to make it happen. Things have gotten way cheaper now.

All ive ever seen is total removals. I have no clue about just unplugging stuff. Youd think it would be hard on the dpf.

Carey


----------

